
You Make or Break Your Life Between 5–7 AM - mooreds
https://medium.com/thrive-global/you-make-or-break-your-life-between-5-7-am-a7f4125e1326
======
pram
Waking up at 5am is insane from my perspective, and it would literally make me
less productive in practically every measure. I get far more creative and
thoughtful late at night.

Morning people (especially managers) who try and enforce it on everyone else
are the worst. There’s zero consideration that maybe, just maybe, their choice
isn’t the best for other people.

------
lawlorino
What is this trash.

~~~
cityzen
marketing... i wanted to see what kind of real trash it was so I downloaded
the PEAK STATE whatever and immediately was rolled over to a video talking
about a FREE SEMINAR! that linked to this page:
[https://www.ampmentoring.com/live-event](https://www.ampmentoring.com/live-
event)

Loved this bit at the bottom:

Earnings and income representations made by Benjamin Hardy, Accelerated
Momentum Program, AMP, benjaminhardy.com, and their advertisers/sponsors
(collectively, "AMP") are aspirational statements only of your earnings
potential. The success of Benjamin Hardy, testimonials, and other examples
used are exceptional, non-typical results and are not intended to be and are
not a guarantee that you or others will achieve the same results. Individual
results will always vary and yours will depend entirely on your individual
capacity, work ethic, business skills and experience, level of motivation,
diligence in applying programs, the economy, the normal and unforeseen risks
of doing business, and other factors. AMP, and its owners individually, are
not responsible for your actions. You are solely responsible for your own
moves and decisions and the evaluation and use of our products and services
should be based on your own due diligence. You agree that AMP is not liable to
you in any way for your results in using our products and services. See our
Terms of Service for our full disclaimer of liability and other restrictions.

Would love to start a website that just exposes shit like this.

------
equalunique
This concept has recently come across my radar via YouTubers promoting Jocko
Willink's lifestyle & book.

------
mvuijlst
Two hours at the start of the day or two hours at the end of the day, same
difference.

